# Which is best for wicking? Native wick, Ekowool or Koh Gen Do



## daniel craig (2/6/15)

I'm using a Twisp Clearo, Twisp Aero, Eleaf 50w with Atlantis tank. I'm currently wicking with Silica and the taste isn't that good as well as durability. I want to know which is the best thing to use for rewicking my coils to provide me with good/best flavor and doesn't burn out fast (High durability).
My options are:
1. Ekowool
2. Native Wick
3. KOH GEN DO 

If you have anything else on mind which is better than these and easily accessible let me know.


----------



## Andre (2/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I'm using a Twisp Clearo, Twisp Aero, Eleaf 50w with Atlantis tank. I'm currently wicking with Silica and the taste isn't that good as well as durability. I want to know which is the best thing to use for rewicking my coils to provide me with good/best flavor and doesn't burn out fast (High durability).
> My options are:
> 1. Ekowool
> 2. Native Wick
> ...


Lol, probably a matter of taste. Personally I prefer (well torched) Ekowool of your options and for sure the best for durability.


----------



## daniel craig (2/6/15)

Have you tried native wicks? heres the link to the product. http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuilding-supplies/products/native-wicks


----------



## Andre (2/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Have you tried native wicks? heres the link to the product. http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuilding-supplies/products/native-wicks


Yes, I have. And I like it, but it is still cotton albeit of a superior kind - so for durabilty (your requirement) the Ekowool is still the winner by far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/6/15)

And what about taste? Which one performs better?


----------



## Andre (2/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> And what about taste? Which one performs better?


For me - as you listed them from 1 to 3.


----------



## daniel craig (2/6/15)

Where can I find Ekowool in South Africa or KZN(DURBAN) ?


----------



## thekeeperza (2/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Where can I find Ekowool in South Africa or KZN(DURBAN) ?


http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuilding-supplies/products/ekowool-hollow-silica-wick


----------



## Andre (2/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Where can I find Ekowool in South Africa or KZN(DURBAN) ?





thekeeperza said:


> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuilding-supplies/products/ekowool-hollow-silica-wick


And whilst you are there, get some Japanese Cotton (basically KOH GEN DO) as well. In case you do not like Ekowool.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/6/15)

Sure will do. By the way, Are they the only ones in SA who stock it?


----------



## Andre (2/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Sure will do. By the way, Are they the only ones in SA who stock it?


Ekowool, you mean? I think they are the only ones to stock the genuine article, but am under correction.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

